# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  My FBT's and their home

## s6t6nic6l

hi all. my first post for showing you my FBT set-up and pics of the critters too.

click on links for finishing stages of build(sorry no pics of 'how built' was made)

and a quick video also.

cheers

----------


## bshmerlie

I love it.. very cool pics.  This is definately not your first setup.  Do you have other frogs?

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> I love it.. very cool pics. This is definately not your first setup. Do you have other frogs?


 :Smile:  thanks. yes first and only set-up i have and even built this with no prior knowledge of forums or build help. i just went for it after seeing and researching info on the toads.

----------


## Jace

*Awesome job.  I love the lighting and waterfall.  Some pretty lucky toads! *

----------


## Quetzacoatl

Great  :Big Applause:

----------


## firebellied zach

Awesome Setup! :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------


## Don

Stopping by to help me redo mine?  :-)  Very Nice

----------


## frognerd101

Very nice job.  :Big Applause:   :Big Applause:  


Is there anything else in there? i kept my firebellies in with a green tree frog and they got along.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> *Awesome job. I love the lighting and waterfall. Some pretty lucky toads!*


that is a moonlight LED lamp. gives a better effect than moonglow lamps




> Great


thank you




> Awesome Setup!


thank you




> Stopping by to help me redo mine? :-) Very Nice


you bought air tickets yet? thanks




> Very nice job.   
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Is there anything else in there? i kept my firebellies in with a green tree frog and they got along.


just fire-bellies. fire belly & tree frogs have different temps/humidity/setup needs and should not be mixed anyhow. there is quite a debate on this scenario of mixing species. problems too many to mention here. but as long as yours were getting on well, then good luck.

----------


## ScumBum

Nice setup ! I watched your video and there was a toad waaay up on the top of the wall on the left . I like all the lights you have for the tank and the rock cave look .

----------


## dachshundsr4me

Hi. How did you make the fake rocks and the pool area. Is there anyway you can kinda give a run down on materials that will be needed in constructing a project like this. What size tank did you use as well. This is a wonderful setup and i want to commend you on doing such an awesome job.  :Big Applause:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Hi. How did you make the fake rocks and the pool area. Is there anyway you can kinda give a run down on materials that will be needed in constructing a project like this. What size tank did you use as well. This is a wonderful setup and i want to commend you on doing such an awesome job.


thanks for that. ok. i get asked often about the build so i'll bore you with the details.
now this was an experimental project using untried methods but will suggest the best options.

materials used: P I R aka celotex, grout, foam filler, pond paint, silicone sealant, aquarium sealant.

the "rocks" were cut out from the P I R and each sculpted to my liking then individually placed around the tank with the silicone, the gaps were then filled using the foam. the bottom area was divided using glass then sealed with aquarium sealant.
the "bank" was made by building up the foam. the land area was kept clear upto the wall around the back and right side so that i could place the hydroton, mat spreader then the eco-earth which is all used for drainage and plant growth purposes. then the wall and pool was covered with soupy grout then again with a pasty grout covering. then using the pond paint was again given two coats(this paint is best used when covering the area with cement only).

tank size 30 x 12x 18"

SUGGESTED METHOD: carve out the gaps between the "rocks" so you keep the block in one piece and same again with the pool/ramp area so you won't need foam which is tricky to manipulate into desired shape. same grout method. any paint colour then a couple of coats using what we call G4 pond sealant or seal just the pool area with aquarium sealant(wear a mask). and the same if using any water feature.
but taken with forethought and imagination you can achieve your "masterpiece" esp' when taking your time and not wanting it complete overnight :Wink:  (6 weeks inc job hours & planning/constructing project)
the 2 slideshows in my signature may help a little for ideas and plans using the foam.

----------


## dachshundsr4me

Thanks so much...I will be sure to let my brother see this when i get moved and let him create something fancy for me. =) I know him he will want to be creative too so it will be his own masterpiece.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

seems everybody and the toads are quite happy at the moment :Wink: 
posting a 1 min video update of the set-up to pass the time :Frog Smile: 

http://s928.photobucket.com/albums/a...t=aedfe318.mp4

----------


## larry b

> hi all. my first post for showing you my FBT set-up and pics of the critters too.
> 
> click on links for finishing stages of build(sorry no pics of 'how built' was made)
> 
> and a quick video also.
> 
> cheers


Great show  :Big Applause:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Great show


that's very kind of you, so i will give you a little showing of the pool night view now. 
and, er, variant species  :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

http://s928.photobucket.com/albums/a...homevideo4.mp4

----------


## ScumBum

Nice videos !

----------


## s6t6nic6l



----------


## ScumBum

That lily pad looks like the perfect toad lounge chair . My toad started turning darker too and looks just like the one in the last pic .

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> That lily pad looks like the perfect toad lounge chair . My toad started turning darker too and looks just like the one in the last pic .


two of them do lounge on these all the time. there is two of them in the pool and they are ANUBIAS plants and they do well in here.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

more up to date pics with the moss carpet that has been in here for nearly 3 months now




and now "the how & why" bit for anybody who cares 

*P.S. please enlarge images for detail(s)*

the FBT's are getting a reputation as being messy inhabitants in most peoples setups, so i am going to bore you with the build idea and reasons for the layout.
first pic shows the basic plan: first of all, a glass divider was set in place with aquarium sealant to make a pool area approx 40% of the terrain.
i personally like this ratio to benefit the toads demeanor, so they can spend their time at any point in the setup which suits them. it was to be planted so drainage was used as seen. (more on that later)

second pic: the rock enclave was built using celotex, foam filler, grout and pond paint. the sloping bank by building up layers of the foam. the rocks come down to same level as pool wall. the substrate placed and left 2 inch short up the pool wall. pre-packed moss layed and stones place around terrain and, again, along the pool wall. this all helped to prevent substrate being dragged into the pool. the drainage system helped with the reverse effect of when water was brought out of the pool onto land. this was further improved later by introducing a carpet of live moss from the woods as per first 2 pics.

so that was my method for less mess. now for the toads benefits. not wanting to lose any land area for hides being placed around, they get the shelter from three ways: the cave "A" by the branch arch and substrate scraped away and the rock overhang "B" of which 3 are along the back and the larger built on the side to give shelter from the basking light(60w 8hr then moonlight over pool til midnight). one favourite spot is under the branch/pool wall "C". the pool & bank is designed to let them swim, rest at any level in the water and to easily emerge from the pool. anubias plants also in the pool for them to rest on to.
NOTE: with the lights/part meshed top scenario, i never suffer from condensation
pic3: feeding time.

crickets and most other livefoods like to escape!!. the wall stops 2 or 3" around the tank for this purpose. in all inside top corners tape is placed over the sealant to prevent the more determined climbers.

hope some of the ideas/methods used here may benefit others with these active little critters or any other you keep.

cheers

----------


## ArizonaFrogGuy

What size tank is that?

----------


## bshmerlie

What kind of moss is that? How is it holding up to the water? Does it grow and spread?

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> What kind of moss is that? How is it holding up to the water? Does it grow and spread?


not sure of species, as stated it is sourced from woods on my travels so it free for a start  :Wink: , it covers the land area only and not noticed growth but i collect spare "carpets" if in need of replacing, but, again, had this in now for 3 months with a bit of browning.

and for those who can't be bothered reading the thread  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , the tank size: 30 x 12 x 18"

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> What kind of moss is that? How is it holding up to the water? Does it grow and spread?


after a couple of months of wear and tear by the toads it started to brown off but lately it seems to be coming back to green with fresh "leaves" forming so i'm hoping it is starting to acclimatize to it's new surroundings. time will tell. still unsure of species tho'

----------


## frogbreeder27

great job :Big Applause:  :Big Applause: 
 love your toads :Bow:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> great job
> love your toads


thanks for that. 
soon as i get time i am going to try to further improve the "rock enclave" as i think a better looking rock effect could be made here. if anything it's the paint job i'm not too happy about. nothing major, but just for the aesthetics. time will tell.

----------

